# Do you regret moving to Florida?



## Old Dummy

Have any of you grown up in the north, retired and moved to Florida but found out you don't like it there so much, and are considering moving back north?

I'm toying with the idea of buying a small house in The Villages or some place similar. I'm planning on flying down there this summer with my buddy to check things out. He and his wife have a house there (not in a community) and live there for 7 months or so per year, and come back here for the summer at their original house.

For me I would sell what I have here in NYS and would live in FL all year. Been at this spot since 1981 -- on a dirt road in the boonies, surrounded by big hills, right next to a burbling year-round stream. It's pretty nice, but there's a lot of work that goes into living here.


----------



## CeeCee

There is one person on this forum that regrets moving to Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## RadishRose

CeeCee said:


> There is one person on this forum that regrets moving to Jacksonville, FL.



Really? I wonder who that could be? layful:

OD, I have seen The Villages on TV. I've heard people say it's a beautiful place and they love it.


----------



## hollydolly

Isn't Florida a HUGE place tho'?.. are some parts very different to other areas?


----------



## CeeCee

hollydolly said:


> Isn't Florida a HUGE place tho'?.. are some parts very different to other areas?




Yes, my baby sister has a condo in W. Palm Beach that they rent out sometimes or family members use...Ive been there and I love it but don’t live there..just vacation.

My sister that lives in Colorado just spent a week there with her hubby in Feb. and she said her hubby didn’t want to go back to Colorado and the snow....probably work too, lol.


----------



## Old Dummy

RadishRose said:


> Really? I wonder who that could be? layful:
> 
> OD, I have seen The Villages on TV. I've heard people say it's a beautiful place and they love it.



Yes, I don't think I'd have a problem living at The Villages, it's the summer weather I'm not so sure about. But like someone said, up north you spend most of the winter indoors, we spend most of the summer indoors.

And then there's the sticky problem of leaving my sisters and their descendants behind. 



hollydolly said:


> Isn't Florida a HUGE place tho'?.. are some parts very different to other areas?



Yes, it varies quite a bit from north to south, or from coastal to inland. I would definitely live in the northern part, inland.


----------



## Manatee

We came to FL in 1972, not near retirement age.  We landed in Clearwater, then had a company move to Jacksonville and a year later to Boca Raton.  In 1981 we returned to Clearwater.  We found that we prefer the gulf coast to the Atlantic side, north or south.  A plus for Clearwater is the gulf beaches and Tampa has a major airport.  Our kids and now grown grandkids live in other states but always like to come for a visit.  Our granddaughter will be here next week.  By Florida standards Ocala/the Villages gets chilly in winter.  We found that it took a couple of years to get acclimated.  To us Florida is home, we will not be leaving.


----------



## Old Dummy

Manatee said:


> We came to FL in 1972, not near retirement age.  We landed in Clearwater, then had a company move to Jacksonville and a year later to Boca Raton.  In 1981 we returned to Clearwater.  We found that we prefer the gulf coast to the Atlantic side, north or south.  A plus for Clearwater is the gulf beaches and Tampa has a major airport.  Our kids and now grown grandkids live in other states but always like to come for a visit.  Our granddaughter will be here next week.  By Florida standards Ocala/the Villages gets chilly in winter.  We found that it took a couple of years to get acclimated.  To us Florida is home, we will not be leaving.










Do you stay inside a lot during the summer?


----------



## Keesha

My parents spent at least 25 years there for 6 months out of a year in St. Petersburg and they loved it. 
I have been down there and thought it was a beautiful state. It’s a busy place but very clean and lively.


----------



## MeAgain

I'm from Atlanta Ga. and I've lived in Florida off and on for past 40 years. This time been here 22 years.
 I like Florida. Just hope they do something about the lakes,rivers and sea shore environments. Hasn't moved North yet but if they don't stop big biz from polluting it will. 
   Now Nestles and Coca Cola and big sugar are ruining the water and natural habitat. 
    Plus urban sprawl and uncontrolled growth 'septic systems' is also causing problems.


----------



## MeAgain

MeAgain said:


> I'm from Atlanta Ga. and I've lived in Florida off and on for past 40 years. This time been here 22 years.
> I like Florida. Just hope they do something about the lakes,rivers and sea shore environments. Hasn't moved North yet but if they don't stop big biz from polluting it will.
> Now Nestles and Coca Cola and big sugar are ruining the water and natural habitat.
> Plus urban sprawl and uncontrolled growth 'septic systems' is also causing problems.


----------



## jujube

I moved to Central Florida 40 years ago from the frozen North.  Haven't regretted it yet.  I haven't spent a summer here for the last nine years, but I could if I had to.  The rest of the year makes up for it.

You might find The Villages a little overpowering after living in the quiet "boonies".  

Have you looked into locations in the Florida Panhandle?


----------



## Old Dummy

jujube said:


> I moved to Central Florida 40 years ago from the frozen North.  Haven't regretted it yet.  I haven't spent a summer here for the last nine years, but I could if I had to.  The rest of the year makes up for it.
> 
> You might find The Villages a little overpowering after living in the quiet "boonies".
> 
> Have you looked into locations in the Florida Panhandle?



Yeah, I'm wondering about moving from a secluded place on a dirt road to something like The Villages. But it's getting more and more difficult to live here (I'll be 69 this summer). But it's not a physical thing (yet) it's mostly mental. I'm just getting tired of doing the upkeep, and find myself doing less and less of it.

My best buddy and his wife live near Williston FL, and I'd like to be within an hour (or less) from them. If for some reason I couldn't, then I probably wouldn't even consider moving.


----------



## MeAgain

Manatee said:


> We came to FL in 1972, not near retirement age.  We landed in Clearwater, then had a company move to Jacksonville and a year later to Boca Raton.  In 1981 we returned to Clearwater.  We found that we prefer the gulf coast to the Atlantic side, north or south.  A plus for Clearwater is the gulf beaches and Tampa has a major airport.  Our kids and now grown grandkids live in other states but always like to come for a visit.  Our granddaughter will be here next week.  By Florida standards Ocala/the Villages gets chilly in winter.  We found that it took a couple of years to get acclimated.  To us Florida is home, we will not be leaving.



 Villages ' chilli ' weatherwise maybe, otherwise they get too 'hot' like heat waves with STD epidemics 52% rise in Syphilis and other STDs. 10 women to every  man. Just be careful guys and gals.


----------



## Old Dummy

MeAgain said:


> Villages ' chilli ' weatherwise maybe, otherwise they get too 'hot' like heat waves with STD epidemics 52% rise in Syphilis and other STDs. 10 women to every  man. Just be careful guys and gals.



Eh, my buddy was telling me about that just last week.


----------



## MeAgain

Old Dummy said:


> Eh, my buddy was telling me about that just last week.




 Yep people need to be aware about these kinds of things. Free sex ain't always free.


----------



## Old Dummy

MeAgain said:


> Yep people need to be aware about these kinds of things. Free sex ain't always free.



Ok, sure Dad.


----------



## DaveA

We spent our winters in Florida for 16 years, always heading home at the start of April.  Enjoyed every winter that we spent there but never entertained thought of making it year-round.  We gave it up as we passed into our 80's as the packing for the 3 months or so and the drive became quite an effort.  We were on the Gulf side in Punta Gorda.

By staying in the old homestead, here in Massachusetts, we are still able to spend a couple of months in the spring and again in the fall, at a family cottage in Maine. My avatar picture is taken from the front porch.  if one likes solitude, that's the place to be.


----------



## MeAgain

Old Dummy said:


> Ok, sure Dad.



 I'm mom.


----------



## oldman

I have a home in Clearwater, which we are now considering selling. We only go down for a few months out of the year. All of our friends and family are here. If the weather is the only reason for me to go south for the winter, I’d prefer maybe Arizona or maybe South Carolina. 

What I know about Ocala and The Villages is that it is one huge development and still growing. Kind of cool in the winter, some nights are borderline near or at freezing. The summers are damn hot, period. I visited it a few times and considered building there, but I met a man that came across as being very intelligent and practical. He told me that, “Coming here was the biggest mistake I ever made.” He had lived there for 3 years and was planning on moving back to Tennessee. 

I know now there are a lot of good deals online to buy there.


----------



## Pappy

For what’s its worth, we have been snow birds for 20 years now, having a camper in upstate NY we spend our summers in. This will be our last year doing that and will make FL our year round home. We love it here, in our little community, on the East coast near the ocean. Check out Melbourne. Palm Bay Area. Villages is growing by leaps and bounds and way to congested for us.


----------



## WhatInThe

It depends on what you're looking for. It's difficult to transfer one's current life just about anywhere. Florida has no state income tax, weather and now a lot of people and traffic. You have tourist, country or urban living. Mixing all three in the same area doesn't always work. Florida lacks what a lot of fast growing areas do-character, everything winds up being the same like the architecture-lots of condos, apts etc  Same for the businesses-there are areas where every service or store is part of a national chain which could be good and bad. It all depends and as usual sometimes money can make choices and/or tolerating things easier/the way you want.


----------



## Buckeye

I lived in Lake County, Florida for about 6 years after I retired.  I didn't mind the summer heat because I had a pool at home.  We did have a night or two every winter when frost was an issue, so had to cover up some plants.  Visited The Villages multiple times, did not care for it.  100,000+ geezers and geezerettes wandering around on their golf carts, trying to remember which house might be theirs....


----------



## MeAgain

Pappy said:


> For what’s its worth, we have been snow birds for 20 years now, having a camper in upstate NY we spend our summers in. This will be our last year doing that and will make FL our year round home. We love it here, in our little community, on the East coast near the ocean. Check out Melbourne. Palm Bay Area. Villages is growing by leaps and bounds and way to congested for us.




' Congested ' is one word for it.  But I do think it gets a bad rap but lots of jokes here in Florida about the place.


----------



## JimW

CeeCee said:


> There is one person on this forum that regrets moving to Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## treeguy64

Where the heck is ClassicRockr in this thread?  I was sure he'd be all over this, since he is always in the process of getting ready to move from Florida, which he constantly rants about, back to Colorado.

As for me, I don't care for Florida, and I've been all over that state.  The humidity is terrible, everywhere, and the whole state has this odd "feel" to it, people-wise.


----------



## fmdog44

Sorry, but that video is everything I never think about in my retirement. Nightclubs, booze, sex (you call that sex!?) I moved from frigid Chicago in 1979 and have lived in Houston ever since. I have been to St. Pete, Merritt Island, Hollywood and Lauderdale and would not live in any of those places.


----------



## Old Dummy

FWIW: I'm a country boy, as is my buddy and his wife. They've told me that where they live (outside of Williston) that it is very country, culturally and otherwise. I would never live near any coast -- because of the congestion and probably dumb people.

The last time I went to Florida was in April 1972 (Daytona Beach) and from what everybody tells me it has changed A LOT since then, which isn't surprising. But, apparently, if you go inland -- at least in the northern part -- it is still very rural.

Could I adjust to The Villages lifestyle? Not sure. I plan on flying down in June/July and checking it all out.


----------



## JimW

Old Dummy said:


> FWIW: I'm a country boy, as is my buddy and his wife. They've told me that where they live (outside of Williston) that it is very country, culturally and otherwise. *I would never live near any coast -- because of the congestion and probably dumb people.*
> 
> The last time I went to Florida was in April 1972 (Daytona Beach) and from what everybody tells me it has changed A LOT since then, which isn't surprising. But, apparently, if you go inland -- at least in the northern part -- it is still very rural.
> 
> Could I adjust to The Villages lifestyle? Not sure. I plan on flying down in June/July and checking it all out.



You're right, nobody out here on the east coast but us dumb folk tripping over each other, best to stay away.

:wave:


----------



## Old Dummy

JimW said:


> You're right, nobody out here on the east coast but us dumb folk tripping over each other, best to stay away.
> 
> :wave:



LOL, it wasn't meant to insult anybody, sorry if it did. It's just a city vs. country thing.


----------



## Keesha

Old Dummy said:


> FWIW: I'm a country boy, as is my buddy and his wife. They've told me that where they live (outside of Williston) that it is very country, culturally and otherwise. I would never live near any coast -- because of the congestion and probably dumb people.
> 
> The last time I went to Florida was in April 1972 (Daytona Beach) and from what everybody tells me it has changed A LOT since then, which isn't surprising. But, apparently, if you go inland -- at least in the northern part -- it is still very rural.
> 
> Could I adjust to The Villages lifestyle? Not sure. I plan on flying down in June/July and checking it all out.





JimW said:


> You're right, nobody out here on the east coast but us dumb folk tripping over each other, best to stay away.
> 
> :wave:





Old Dummy said:


> LOL, it wasn't meant to insult anybody, sorry if it did. It's just a city vs. country thing.



Its especially funny considering you named yourself OLD DUMMY :laugh:


----------



## Old Dummy

Keesha said:


> Its especially funny considering you named yourself OLD DUMMY :laugh:



Well, there ya go.


----------



## Aputernut17

Moved to FL. 39 yrs. ago from PA. and do not go back on purpose no mo!  LOL This is home and we love it here in SW FL. back then we were in our 30's low 40's now we're old and retired and slowed down quite a bit but still would not live anywhere else.


----------



## Pappy

And this folks, is why I choose to live in Florida. Not a snowflake insight.


----------



## Old Dummy

Aputernut17 said:


> Moved to FL. 39 yrs. ago from PA. and do not go back on purpose no mo!  LOL This is home and we love it here in SW FL. back then we were in our 30's low 40's now we're old and retired and slowed down quite a bit but still would not live anywhere else.





Pappy said:


> And this folks, is why I choose to live in Florida. Not a snowflake insight.



Nice pix!

Does everybody deal with the summer weather okay? What about the bugs and snakes?


----------



## Buckeye

Pappy - In the 2nd pix, that's a good looking chair setting out by the curb.  Hope you rescued it!


----------



## Gary O'

treeguy64 said:


> Where the heck is ClassicRockr in this thread?  I was sure he'd be all over this, since he is always in the process of getting ready to move from Florida, which he constantly rants about, back to Colorado.



I was wondering the same thing...


----------



## Pappy

Hoot N Annie said:


> Pappy - In the 2nd pix, that's a good looking chair setting out by the curb.  Hope you rescued it!



No Hoot....I just put it out there the night before. The vinyl was all worn off. It was like losing a good friend thought.


----------



## squatting dog

I've had a place in Gainesville, and one in Weeki Wachee, all the while keeping my house in the Ozarks. I have a love-hate relationship with Florida. Sometimes, I love it, other times... not so much. I do know that in a few more years, I'll be heading down that way again as the property I have in Arkansas is getting to be too much for me. 
You're right about Williston being country there Old Dummy. I spent a lot of time out that way when I lived in Gainesville. Especially liked that huge old flea market.
 I suppose my next move will be a bit south of Tampa on the gulf side. Weeki Wachee was ok, but it is a little warmer down a little.


----------



## Old Dummy

squatting dog said:


> I've had a place in Gainesville, and one in Weeki Wachee, all the while keeping my house in the Ozarks. I have a love-hate relationship with Florida. Sometimes, I love it, other times... not so much. I do know that in a few more years, I'll be heading down that way again as the property I have in Arkansas is getting to be too much for me.
> You're right about Williston being country there Old Dummy. I spent a lot of time out that way when I lived in Gainesville. Especially liked that huge old flea market.
> I suppose my next move will be a bit south of Tampa on the gulf side. Weeki Wachee was ok, but it is a little warmer down a little.



Thanks for your thoughts!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What about bugs and snakes?


----------



## jujube

There are bugs and there are snakes.  There are lizards.  There are alligators.  You get used to them.

I have a lizard who shows up in my shower on occasion.  We get along just fine.  The Spousal Equivalent, on the other hand, squeals like a little girl when he gets one in HIS shower.  I always have to go in and trap it for him.


----------



## Pappy

These Florida love bugs are a real pain in the arse. Thank God they don’t last long.


----------



## Old Dummy

Reason I ask is that my buddy's wife got bit by chiggers. She had an allergic reaction to them and some symptoms may be permanent -- this was some months ago and it's still all up in the air.

Although I've been to Florida several times from '70-'72, I never saw any snakes -- poisonous or otherwise.


----------



## ClassicRockr

WOW, don't know how I missed this thread!!:dunno:

Anyway, wife and I have been here in Jacksonville, FL since the first of 2009. We visited first in Dec 2008 and were very drawn by the St Johns River for boating. Now, 10 years later, we are totally convinced that we made a mistake in moving here. 

Been thru a few tropical storms, hurricanes Mathew and Irma. We stayed in our apartment during all of them. At first, could handle the heat and "added-on" humidity, but it has really gotten to us in the last year or so. 

We were told that boating is done year-around here. Definitely NOT true, unless a person likes taking a boat out on the water when the high temp is 45 degrees on a day. We've also been told "if you want warmer winter weather, you have to live further south in Florida, definitely not the northeastern part. On Christmas morning of 2010, it was snowing in our apartment complex. Yes, you read right...……..SNOWING!! I got out our video camera, zoomed in on some trees and it was coming down. Not sticking, but definitely snowing. 

Turns out we aren't "beach people", but rather Rocky Mountain people. Lived 24 miles south of Denver for 5 1/2 years. Made numerous trips to the Rockies. Wife and I were raised in the snow areas of northeastern Indiana (me) and southeastern Michigan (her), so we already knew what snowstorms and blizzards were all about. 

Many, many people like, even love, Jacksonville and Florida...……...but, we aren't those people. We really miss the rodeo action, freshwater boating/fishing, mountain wildlife and the Western stuff we attended when we lived there. 

Heck, we even still have our winter parkas that we bought when we lived in Colorado. Guess, somehow, we knew that we'd return. We did visit last July and didn't miss the Florida humidity at all. Driving down I-25, passed field after field of corn, tractors, round bales of hay and cattle grazing. Now, THAT'S my kind of scenery looking from a freeway!


----------



## WhatInThe

Florida is going through another boom except this time it's people avoiding taxes and high cost of living else where and not the cold. Problem is that if too many move down in certain areas the cost of the living will go up and sooner or later a state income tax might have to be implemented or local taxes increased.

The transplants who wanted sun and fun might be more adaptable. People just avoiding taxes etc might find themselves bored and/or unable to adapt. Some people can't stand not having a full fledged changing of the seasons. Florida has it but some literally must snow.

Florida and other warm weather places used to be a hidden treasure because there was a slow steady trickle but people are moving/transplanting en mass. 

I'm hearing stories of some places almost doubling the first housing boom home prices because of the demand. The peak of the boom brought California traffic. There are highways with a 65 mph limit that came to a crawl during the boom years without an accident or construction.


----------



## squatting dog

Forget for a minute, the hurricanes, pollution, storms etc, I think the biggest problem is coming down the pike. Water, or more importantly, the lack of it. At the last place I lived in Florida, every home had a well and a septic, and there were thousands of new homes being built in the area, and many of the existing wells were drying up and new ones needed to be drilled. Now it doesn't take a genius to figure that the water table in Florida can only support so many people. I believe this has a lot to do with some of the sink holes that have developed recently. Suck all the water and leave an empty space, and sooner or later, it'll have to cave in. 
Yes, people are also correct about traffic. It became too dangerous to ride our motorcycles on most of the congested roadways.
 Already, the infrastructure is becoming overburdened and outside of raising taxes, I see no way else to support the ever expanding population.


----------



## ClassicRockr

One thing that was a real shock to us, and probably should have been consider a "hint" was a fireplace in each apartment. Who on earth would think that anyone in Florida would need, or even have use of, a fireplace? We've used ours and have stepped outside and smelled other fireplaces going. 

Other thing that attracts many to Florida, no Smog Inspection. Your vehicle could be spilling smoke out of the tailpipe and nobody would care. 

Actually, I was told that Florida, other than the "Snowbirds", is more for the younger generation rather than the Baby Boomers and older today.


----------



## Happyflowerlady

I lived most of my life in colder states, like Idaho and Washington, but have lived for about the last 10 years in northern Alabama. 
I do miss the summers we had out West, and the lack of dense humidity in the air; but I sure do NOT miss all of the cold and snow we had each winter out there. 
Here, we have a longer growing season, but not everything will grow (like rhubarb, which flourishes in the north), and all of the squirrels love to dig up any seeds that I plant, and something eats the ones that do come up . 

I don’t know how I would like Florida, but I did take a trip for a week to Orlando last year, and the drive there and back home again was beautiful ! 
I was with my daughter, and we drove home up the west coast of Florida, and could see the ocean most of the way home. Some of the small towns we went through seemed like places where I would enjoy living, and being able to see the ocean  every day if I wanted to do that. 
The hurricane last year just about totaled many of those quaint little towns, so then i was glad that I didn’t live there after all.

I think that spending some time in the area where you are wanting to move to, is probably the best way to determine if it would work for you or not, because what one person loves, another person cannot stand, when it comes to where we want to live.


----------



## Manatee

We have lived in Florida more years than anywhere else.  In those 32 years we have known many snowbirds.  Very commonly in time they get tired of maintaining 2 homes and they sell the one where they keep the snow shovel.
"You don't have to shovel heat".


----------



## oldman

Manatee said:


> We have lived in Florida more years than anywhere else.  In those 32 years we have known many snowbirds.  Very commonly in time they get tired of maintaining 2 homes and they sell the one where they keep the snow shovel.
> "You don't have to shovel heat".



We have a home in Clearwater, but seldom get down to it. We actually used it more when we worked than we have since being retired. We are probably going to sell it soon. Our kids don't want it and I even offered it to my wife's side of the family and they don't want it either, but they are all hunters, so they prefer staying up north.


----------



## Trade

I was born in Florida. I regret all the damned Yankees that have moved in and ruined it.


----------



## jujube

Trade said:


> I was born in Florida. I regret all the damned Yankees that have moved in and ruined it.



Aaaahhh, I apologize, Trade.  I've been a damned Yankee transplant for 41 years now and I hope I've made a favorable impression on Florida.  I know I've tried and outside of a little whining about the summer heat (and who doesn't whine about the summer heat, native or transplant?), I've always been a Florida booster.


----------



## Victor

Anyone in Florida  here have asthma and does it affect your breathing well from humidity?


----------



## Falcon

IF  for ANY  reason  I'd  have,  Florida  is  the place to which  I'd  move.


----------



## Chucktin

We were moved to Florida. Mom wanted to get as far as she could from her folks.
If I'd win the Lottery it'd be winters in New Mexico, Summers in Vermont.


----------



## Seeker

I lived in Florida for 17 years....about 8 miles from Pensacola......

When we purchased a home it was out away from the hustle and bustle of things, but with a quickness it encroached on us.

Although at that time it was good for business...It stripped away our freedom.

I will never regret moving out of Florida.

We packed up and moved to the sticks.


----------



## DaveA

Always enjoyed our winter stays in SW Florida but never considered moving there. Actually we never considered moving anywhere as all of our kids and grandkids (with the exception of one grandson and his wife)  are still nearby here in southern New England.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

Fortunate to have a home in Ohio and SW Florida. We just got back yesterday from 12 days of wonderful sunshine, lots of pool time, tennis, and sunset dinners. Couldn’t live there full time because I would miss my little grandkids soooooooo much. 

So, instead, our entire family comes down the first 2-3 weeks of November and April.  Our 5 year old grandson has developed an attraction for women in bikinis. He pops out of the pool with his swimmies on and walks over to women sunbathing and asks them if they will be his best friend forever. He’s quite a hit. He tells them he can get them anything they want at the snack bar because Paw Paw always pays for it. It’s hilarious. He’s made me quite popular too.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer

My wife and I were sitting poolside on Saturday and this beautiful woman comes up and says, “Are you Weston’s PawPaw?” I laughed and said ..Oh my, yes I am. She laughed and told us that in November he not only asked her to be his best friend, but invited her to his birthday party in Ohio. She said he was so polite and sweet and stole her heart.

The next day she came she came over to our table with a Ben Ten cartoon character wrapped up and asked us to give it to him back home. She laughed and said, you also owe me a BMW. He told her Paw Paw will open the top on his car and make it go fast. She said...that’s neat and she would like a BMW. He told her Paw Paw will get you one!  Looks like I’m on the hook.....


----------



## Manatee

Trade said:


> I was born in Florida. I regret all the damned Yankees that have moved in and ruined it.



A Yankee comes down, spends his money and gets on back home.
A _Damn _Yankee comes down and _stays._


----------



## donnaleecam

No.  We have lived here over 12 years.(south central FL) Most of our family are still near Chicago or in AR. They like the 4 seasons!! We really don't miss the cold. We visited our daughter in CT in Jan. and were pretty cold!! Half of our neighbors are snowbirds, but we only have one house. I would rather be hot than cold!! Be bad if everyone wanted to live in the same areas!!


----------



## Manatee

We don't own the clothes to go up north in winter.


----------



## Pappy

I am also a damn yankee of 20 years now. Right now I am in NYS freezing my ass off in this lousy May weather we have had. Plus, it rains everyday.

We love our double wide, in a 55 or over park, and the beautiful part is we own our own land. It is a deed restricted park. It does get hot here but that’s what a/c’s are for.


----------



## AnnieA

As a lifelong Southerner, I can't imagine moving to Florida.  The humidity and heat are worse even than in Mississippi without the forested rolling hills topography of our area.  I'd only live on the coast in beach house and that's never a safe bet due to hurricanes.   I like to go to visit the coast in the spring or fall, but live there ...no!  I can see why avid golfers like it, but can think of no other reason to live there other than in an ocean view home.

If I lived in a cold area and wanted to retire South to a state without income tax, I'd choose Tennessee.  Chattanooga is a beautiful, vibrant city that's only a day's drive from Georgia's Golden Isles or SC beaches if you have to have a beach fix.  The Nashville and Knoxville areas are super nice as well.


----------



## ray188

Not for a second.


----------



## Elsie

As farmer Grandmother once said many years ago, "At least in winter you can dress warmly to keep warm, while in the heat of summer all you can do is bear it as best you can while doing your outside work."  (Going naked wouldn't help.") ha  As you reach senior aging, no matter where you live, you're probably gonna need outside help in daily living anyway.


----------



## ray188

RadishRose said:


> Really? I wonder who that could be? layful:
> 
> OD, I have seen The Villages on TV. I've heard people say it's a beautiful place and they love it.



The thing about the Villges, Sun City Center and others along that line is that the fcilities are fabulous and geared towards "having fun" 24/7 - as are the populations. I always wanted a golf cart to  be my second car. They both have that as does where I currently live Timber Pinees (near Weekee Wachee).


----------



## needshave

I have visited the villages and its ok. We operate a business in central 
Ohio where we meet a lot of people. I know we have met at least 6 couples this summer alone that lived in Ohio, retired to Florida and have now sold everything and moved back. Many resulting in severe monetary loss. The reasons; heat..cant get away from it. People, so many..cant go anywhere..can't get away from them. Traffic...cant get enough med's to drive in bumper to bumper traffic. So....we have tabled the thoughts of moving there...we'll just visit and stay in Ohio.


----------



## Liberty

needshave said:


> I have visited the villages and its ok. We operate a business in central
> Ohio where we meet a lot of people. I know we have met at least 6 couples this summer alone that lived in Ohio, retired to Florida and have now sold everything and moved back. Many resulting in severe monetary loss. The reasons; heat..cant get away from it. People, so many..cant go anywhere..can't get away from them. Traffic...cant get enough med's to drive in bumper to bumper traffic. So....we have tabled the thoughts of moving there...we'll just visit and stay in Ohio.


We were born in central Ohio (Mansfield), grew up there and lived in Cleveland, Rochester NY, California and for the last many years in the base of the hill country of Texas.  For 14 years, we spent the month of January in a beachfront condo on Ft. Myer's Beach.  The traffic got worse and worse and it seemed it just wasn't worth it. Crazy, it would take 1-1/2 hours to go 5 miles down the beach.

Now we go to South Padre Island if we want a dose of the sea.  Can't imagine living in that SW Naples area all the time.  Of course we have a lot of privacy here where we live so there is no comparison.  Heat wouldn't be an issue as long as home/car are A/C'd.  We're like geckos  - lounging on that flat rock, tongues stuck out to catch flies in 700% summer humidity...then jumping in the pool...lol.  Do like a change of season as long as it doesn't involve snow or icy weather, though.


----------



## mathjak107

RadishRose said:


> Really? I wonder who that could be? layful:
> 
> OD, I have seen The Villages on TV. I've heard people say it's a beautiful place and they love it.


We went to check it out this year ..it is nice but way to crowded ....waits for everything, trying to get in restaurants is crazy ..... it is to crowded in season. And I would not want to be there once the weather gets unbearably hot ..

We had tickets for a show at the savanna center ...we had a golf cart but the center was to far  and dark for a goldf cart ...we tried to get Uber and there were 2 in the area and none work after 8pm ...we tried getting car service but they closed at 8:30 and we couldn’t get back if we went so we did not go .
They have a 200 bed hospital and 120,000 seniors...you do the math ....people get farmed out all over the place .

In my opinion two few resources for so many people so we killed the idea off


----------



## Liberty

mathjak107 said:


> We went to check it out this year ..it is nice but way to crowded ....waits for everything, trying to get in restaurants is crazy ..... it is to crowded in season. And I would not want to be there once the weather gets unbearably hot ..
> 
> We had tickets for a show at the savanna center ...we had a golf cart but the center was to far  and dark for a goldf cart ...we tried to get Uber and there were 2 in the area and none work after 8pm ...we tried getting car service but they closed at 8:30 and we couldn’t get back if we went so we did not go .
> They have a 200 bed hospital and 120,000 seniors...you do the math ....people get farmed out all over the place .
> 
> In my opinion two few resources for so many people so we killed the idea off


Hey, way better to move to the  Orlando area...anywhere there's Disney World, there is for sure infrastructure.  Some folks we know of moved from the Villages to the Tampa area - to a mixed age community ...in the Villages way too many "parades" - it got old after awhile, like it was a make believe world or something.   Think Leisure World, in CA,  is the most successful senior community of that kind.  We drove by the Villages for years going to SW Florida and it wouldn't have been our cup of tea, but different strokes for different folks, huh!


----------



## Old Dummy

My OP: 





> Have any of you grown up in the north, retired and moved to Florida but found out you don't like it there so much, and are considering moving back north?
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of buying a small house in The Villages or some place similar. I'm planning on flying down there this summer with my buddy to check things out. He and his wife have a house there (not in a community) and live there for 7 months or so per year, and come back here for the summer at their original house.
> 
> For me I would sell what I have here in NYS and would live in FL all year. Been at this spot since 1981 -- on a dirt road in the boonies, surrounded by big hills, right next to a burbling year-round stream. It's pretty nice, but there's a lot of work that goes into living here.



Well the trip down never happened, and maybe won't. It's complicated.

I just re-read this entire thread, and thanks to all for the comments and insight. I think I mentioned this already, but I have (had?) zero interest in living on or near the Florida coasts or around any dense population centers. 

I've been living in the woods on a dirt road here in NYS for going on 38 years now, and although I have absolutely great neighbors, I cannot live around any congestion. So, according to some of the comments here, I don't think I'd like living at The Villages.

So, who knows what the future will bring?



MeAgain said:


> Yep people need to be aware about these kinds of things. Free sex ain't always free.






Old Dummy said:


> Ok, sure Dad.



Haha, I missed this the first time around:



MeAgain said:


> I'm mom.


----------



## Liberty

Old Dummy said:


> My OP:
> 
> Well the trip down never happened, and maybe won't. It's complicated.
> 
> I just re-read this entire thread, and thanks to all for the comments and insight. I think I mentioned this already, but I have (had?) zero interest in living on or near the Florida coasts or around any dense population centers.
> 
> I've been living in the woods on a dirt road here in NYS for going on 38 years now, and although I have absolutely great neighbors, I cannot live around any congestion. So, according to some of the comments here, I don't think I'd like living at The Villages.
> 
> So, who knows what the future will bring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I missed this the first time around:


Know what you mean about privacy.  We live on several acres and have beautiful land and copious amounts of privacy. Lack of same is what stuck us in the 14 years we went to Florida for a few weeks in the winter.  More and more traffic, less and less "nature" and not "value received" if you know what I mean.  That's our mantra "value received".  So, we stopped even going for a month at a time.  Very fortunate we stayed that long each time we did go so we could see what "the lay of the land is", for we might have got sucked into thinking about moving there like so many old geezers do...lol.


----------



## gennie

Have never regretted it.  Summers are no hotter than other areas of the U.S., they just last longer.   There are some great small quiet inexpensive rural communities in the south central part of the state.


----------



## Old Dummy

gennie said:


> Have never regretted it.  Summers are no hotter than other areas of the U.S., they just last longer.   There are some great small quiet inexpensive rural communities in the south central part of the state.



That's an interesting comment. I've checked summer temps for a long time between central FL and here in western NY. We typically get 5-10 days of 90 or higher per summer, usually with high humidity -- FL isn't much different except it is like that for months instead of a few days in July/August.

Also, overnight temps are much higher in FL. Here in the boonies it cools off quickly in the evening. Being at the eastern base of a hill, the sun disappears around 7:15 in June, then I have 2 hours of twilight. I don't have AC and I don't even have a fan in my bedroom.


----------



## gennie

Old Dummy said:


> That's an interesting comment. I've checked summer temps for a long time between central FL and here in western NY. We typically get 5-10 days of 90 or higher per summer, usually with high humidity -- FL isn't much different except it is like that for months instead of a few days in July/August.
> 
> Also, overnight temps are much higher in FL. Here in the boonies it cools off quickly in the evening. Being at the eastern base of a hill, the sun disappears around 7:15 in June, then I have 2 hours of twilight. I don't have AC and I don't even have a fan in my bedroom.



You're right ,Old Dummy,  but temps in the 90s are measured more in weeks than months and if you are away from the cities = all asphault and concrete =  and live rurally with a lot of trees and grass, nights drop to somewhere in the 70s even when it has reached 90 during the day.  Of course, AC and ceiling fans are essential.  I'm comfortable with my AC on 80 so even on 85/90 degree days AC is not overworked.  

But it isn't for everyone, thank goodness, otherwise my small, quiet, inexpensive, rural community won't stay that way forever.


----------



## Liberty

gennie said:


> You're right ,Old Dummy,  but temps in the 90s are measured more in weeks than months and if you are away from the cities = all asphault and concrete =  and live rurally with a lot of trees and grass, nights drop to somewhere in the 70s even when it has reached 90 during the day.  Of course, AC and ceiling fans are essential.  I'm comfortable with my AC on 80 so even on 85/90 degree days AC is not overworked.
> 
> But it isn't for everyone, thank goodness, otherwise my small, quiet, inexpensive, rural community won't stay that way forever.


We call it "the mean season" in Texas and the South.  LOL.


----------



## Old Dummy

gennie said:


> You're right ,Old Dummy,  but temps in the 90s are measured more in weeks than months and if you are away from the cities = all asphault and concrete =  and live rurally with a lot of trees and grass, nights drop to somewhere in the 70s even when it has reached 90 during the day.  Of course, AC and ceiling fans are essential.  I'm comfortable with my AC on 80 so even on 85/90 degree days AC is not overworked.
> 
> But it isn't for everyone, thank goodness, otherwise my small, quiet, inexpensive, rural community won't stay that way forever.




Red above: Yes, I've noticed that when checking summer temps at my friends' farm near Williston.

And the other extreme: Key West, mid-summer highs usually 89-90 with overnight lows of 83-85. I like heat to a point, but how in the world did people live there before AC?


----------



## hollydolly

Do I regret moving to Florida?... No, not at all!!



....oh wait....


----------



## Liberty

hollydolly said:


> Do I regret moving to Florida?... No, not at all!!
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh wait....


Too cute holly...you know, Florida is certainly a "mover's heaven", as a multitude of moving trucks run both in and out.


----------



## Old Dummy

Old Dummy said:


> Have any of you grown up in the north, retired and moved to Florida but found out you don't like it there so much, and are considering moving back north?
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of buying a small house in The Villages or some place similar. I'm planning on flying down there this summer with my buddy to check things out. He and his wife have a house there (not in a community) and live there for 7 months or so per year, and come back here for the summer at their original house.
> 
> For me I would sell what I have here in NYS and would live in FL all year. Been at this spot since 1981 -- on a dirt road in the boonies, surrounded by big hills, right next to a burbling year-round stream. It's pretty nice, but there's a lot of work that goes into living here.



So here we are, more than a year and a half after my OP.

I'm thinking more seriously about this, for political reasons. My friends, mentioned above, had a small house built next to theirs, with plans on renting it during the winter. He wondered last night if I might like to buy it. Wow.

They are way out in the boonies (in the north, near Williston) and that's fine with me. I may go down in the late winter and take a look around.


----------

